# Database Discussions > Sybase >  how to convert sybase database script to sql server???

## Pavel Smirnov

Hello, everybody!
I have a big sybase script and need to create SQL Server database based on  it. I would be very gratefull for any solution for solving this problem. Thank you very much, Pavel Smirnov.

----------


## bjk

Do you have a sybase database created already from the script? If so you could just use sql server to import the database. 

------------
Pavel Smirnov at 4/18/2002 10:39:47 AM

Hello, everybody!
I have a big sybase script and need to create SQL Server database based on  it. I would be very gratefull for any solution for solving this problem. Thank you very much, Pavel Smirnov.

----------


## bruce

Run the script to create the database in Sybase then use the SQL Server data transformation services to copy it from the Sybase database into SQL Server


------------
Pavel Smirnov at 4/18/2002 10:39:47 AM

Hello, everybody!
I have a big sybase script and need to create SQL Server database based on  it. I would be very gratefull for any solution for solving this problem. Thank you very much, Pavel Smirnov.

----------

